# Rest Assured Tuning Tool!



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Victory Archery now offers the Rest Assured Tuning Tool that was sold by Coffey Marketing in the past. I invented this tool several years ago to help the setup of an arrow rest and to be able to keep it as a quick reference tool in you bag of goodies!
It sets you arrow rest height!
It sets you center shot!
It can be use as a quick check tool.
M.S.R.P. $19.95
Dealer price is much less of course:wink:
Give Victory a call at 866-934-6565 and get you one today! 
Dealers; you better get a bunch of these!
Every bow or rest that goes out the door you can sell them a Rest Assured to go along with them:wink:


----------



## HNSB (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Bartman,

I'm glad to see the MSRP went up. What you were selling them for once upon a time was way too cheap. 

This is the best tuning tool on the market, IMO.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

sounds great!!
pic's....info?


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

got any links or info on this gaget? sounds nice but i need to see if before i buy it

looked on victorys website and couldnt find anything.


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

shott8283 said:


> got any links or info on this gaget? sounds nice but i need to see if before i buy it
> 
> looked on victorys website and couldnt find anything.


Diddo ^^^


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I would like some details and pics on this device as well.


----------



## tman704 (May 9, 2003)

Me toooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peppy1hunting (Feb 20, 2005)

would be interested also!


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

How about posting a picture or a diagram on how it works. I have heard of this tool just never seen one or heard how it works.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

It is not on their web site???


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Maybe we can "rest assured" we will never see it! HAHAHAHA :chortle::icon_1_lol::chortle:epsi::chortle:


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## parker_l (Mar 21, 2007)

got any pics???


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Rest Assured*

Send me an email at [email protected] and I will email you a copy of Victory Archery's catalog with the info about the Rest Assured.
It will be added to our website after the ATA show. You can call 866-934-6565 and order a couple today:wink:


----------

